# Soldering Irons... which ones do you like?



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I have a soldering iron. It's OK. I don't think it gets hot enough though. Sometimes it seems I'm holding the tip to the wire, and nothing is happening. Or if I'm trying to take a connection apart, it just doesn't seem to melt it off! 
It's a straight plug-in type. No dial to control anything. 

Do I need a dial?? 

Also, am I using solder that's too thick?? It came with the iron. 1.6mm

Thoughts and recommendations welcome.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Hakko FX-888. shop around. Don't even bother with Amazon. you can get these for about 100-125CDN if you shop around.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

My little Weller has served me well(er) for many, many years.

Not at the Hakko level, for sure, but fine for me at a hobby level.


----------



## Canadianbass (Feb 24, 2021)

Another vote for the Hakko FX-888. Did lots of homework before buying mine 7+yrs ago. Just did a quick search and I only see the newer 'digital' version pop up, the Hakko FX-888D. A fair bit more than I remember paying for mine unfortunately. Good luck.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> Do I need a dial??


It helps to know how hot it is for different applications.
I have an old Nexxtech that I bought from Radio Shack for ~ $20 a coupla' decades ago.
Someday I'll upgrade to a Weller or similar, likes greco's.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

High recommendations for the Hakko and Weller stations -- I've had both over the years. My Hakko 936 is still going strong but need to find a Canadian supplier for decent tips.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

greco said:


> My little Weller has served me well(er) for many, many years.
> 
> Not at the Hakko level, for sure, but fine for me at a hobby level.
> View attachment 352809


I have exactly the same - and it has been good to me so far (taken care of hundreds of soldering tasks).

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

I've had my Hakko FX-888 for years. Great little station.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow, I got my Hakko for about 80 bucks. Didn't realize you can only buy the digital one now.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Weller WES51.,., oops, guess it has been replaced by the Weller WE 1010NA


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Good a/b comparison of the Hakko & Weller stations here (although the guy's spiel is irritating):


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Completely depends on what I am soldering. I guess I look at wattage, type of the soldering iron: for electronics ( I use 50 Watts) temperature control, and tip size and shape. For bigger stuff that can really eat up heat, I go as big as I can.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Weller 100 watt.
It’s a lightsaber


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

vadsy said:


> Weller WES51.,., oops, guess it has been replaced by the Weller WE 1010NA


That's the same unit I have too. It took me a while to realize that I was using at too low of a temperature. 
Much better results now. In and out and no scorched pots.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> Weller WES51.,., oops, guess it has been replaced by the Weller WE 1010NA


Another vote for the WES51, best price I found was at Electrical Connections in Millwoods.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I've been using a Hakko 936 for years. It's a great soldering station.
If I were to buy a new one I would go with the Hakko FX888D.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

I can't remember the manufacturer but I bought a USB rechargeable cordless soldering iron for like 60 bucks. Gets to temperature in about 10 seconds and no cords to fumble around with which are both very nice features.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Anything Hakko. I have a disco'd model, but the new UFO looking blue/yellow one is good too. Wellers are only good if you get a higher end one; the cheaper ones are shit now and expensive. On a budget for a hobbyist a Stahl (not the cheapy, but the mid range or higher end digital controled unit) are fine; in fact I have the midrange unit as the studio iron (vs my home iron I use most, which is the Hakko). Like a Weller but reasonably priced so worth it.









Home


Stahl Tools TCSS Temp Controlled Soldering Iron Station ESD SafeThe Stahl Tools Electronic Controlled Soldering Station is designed for production soldering and to meet the daily demands of the electronics professional. The TCSS offers electronic control of the unit's heat from 300°F to 840°F at...




www.parts-express.com





They used to have them (or a rebrand) at Princess Auto but I don't see them on their website any more. They also go on sale 2 times a year for stupid cheap at Parts Express (US based so that sucks but worth it to stock up on other stuff that's hard to get here, like eutectic solder and jacks/plugs); it's been a few years but I got mine for like US$25 on sale when they were a nerwer product line.

This one is very similar to my Hakko (and Redco is great for jacks and plugs and wire - better than PE above pricewise on most things):





__





ECG J-SSA-1 75w Analog Soldering Station | Redco Audio






www.redco.com


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

How often are you using it?
If it's not going to be often, you don't really need to be buying the higher end stuff.
That being said, good tools last. I'm still using my Weller WTCPL that I picked up well used in the 80's, and it does everything I need. Apparently it may also qualify as 'antique' now. 










@Granny Gremlin is this the Princess Auto unit you meant? https://www.princessauto.com/en/48w-soldering-power-station/product/PA0008651598
I've used them on occasion (other peoples) and they work fine. A vast improvement over the '15W plug into the wall glorified woodburning iron' that I think the OP could be referring to.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

jb welder said:


> @Granny Gremlin is this the Princess Auto unit you meant? https://www.princessauto.com/en/48w-soldering-power-station/product/PA0008651598
> I've used them on occasion (other peoples) and they work fine. A vast improvement over the '15W plug into the wall glorified woodburning iron' that I think the OP could be referring to.


I had one of those Princess Auto soldering stations! It lasted a good 5 years of more than average usage before it gave up. Great starter station for the price. I bought a second one, but then upgraded to a Hakko FX888 about 2 year ago. 

I also have a bigger station I use when I need a lot of heat. The FX888 won't solder to a chassis very well if at all.

60 watts of American Beauty.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Most important in soldering iron / station is to know how to solder. Most beginner don't know.
It is not only a matter to heat wires and put solder.

Second thing is to have the right tip. A too narrow tip can't hold heat enough to solder.
Third, you must keep tip clean.

If you follow those, you can solder with almost every soldering iron.

I must admit a good soldering station with heat control may help to do the work .

Bough a soldering iron you can easely find replacement tips, bought some spare tips in same time


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

jb welder said:


> How often are you using it?
> If it's not going to be often, you don't really need to be buying the higher end stuff.
> That being said, good tools last. I'm still using my Weller WTCPL that I picked up well used in the 80's, and it does everything I need. Apparently it may also qualify as 'antique' now.
> 
> ...



That's the best soldering station . I had one since 1970 and it is dead now since 2 years.
I solder billion solders with, yes not hundred, billion
Now I have the Weller WESD-51, soldering pencil went dead after waranty. New pencil $100
Weller don't make this WESD-53 anymore ; good thing


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I have a Weller Pyropen


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Not for a shop use. Ok for the road.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Latole said:


> Not for a shop use. Ok for the road.


It's what I got... Heats fast, gets really hot if you want it, no cord or station.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

player99 said:


> It's what I got... Heats fast, gets really hot if you want it, no cord or station.


Need gas.......


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

A billion solders,., wow. That’s a lot


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

vadsy said:


> A billion solders,., wow. That’s a lot


I work 39 years as a tech and now it is my hobby ,fix amps and guitars


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice. One of the comments I read was about the tip size. I did not realize if the tip is too small it won't hold heat. I had backwards in thinking it will heat up faster. Faster=better! I guess not in this case.


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

Amazon has tip packs - I like the medium wide flat tip - 










Cheers Peter.


PS - I also have a Weller.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Now that we have heard about which soldering stations are suggested...where are most folks buying them from?
Sorry to the OP for the slight derail...but it might be helpful.

@SWLABR The Sayal near us in Cambridge (across from the Toyota plant) always seems pricey to me.
However, I have bought many tips from them as they are only 10 minutes from me by car.
SAYAL Electronics and Hobbies - Home Page









You are more than welcome to borrow my soldering station and some tips, etc to see if you like that model.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Reported post #32.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

greco said:


> Reported post #32.


I think you can just use the report button


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Latole said:


> Most important in soldering iron / station is to know how to solder. Most beginner don't know.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I think you can just use the report button


I did use the report button. Just letting others know.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I still use my old Ungar 5200 solder station but recently bought another one to leave in the living room. 
I bought a used unit on the cheap side, its a X-tronic LF-389D digital station and it works really well. I also use several pen ones and a heavy duty weller gun for on chassis soldering.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

jb welder said:


> @Granny Gremlin is this the Princess Auto unit you meant? https://www.princessauto.com/en/48w-soldering-power-station/product/PA0008651598
> I've used them on occasion (other peoples) and they work fine. A vast improvement over the '15W plug into the wall glorified woodburning iron' that I think the OP could be referring to.


Actually that looks like an alt brand of the bottom of the range Stahl, there should be 2 more models up from that.

For that one it may be worth the shipping etc to order from the states especially if you need a few other things that PE sells - US16.99 vs C$48:






Shopping







www.parts-express.com





The tiny size of the power supply on those makes me warry tho so I went for the bigger one.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I bought a cheap Amazon 40 watt adjustable about two years ago for $30 because I don’t solder enough to need a more expensive one. I solder about every two weeks and it has worked fine. Came with a bunch of tips and everything else needed. It’s still working fine.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If you are just doing the odd repair job a name brand 40 watt with a stand should do you fine. Grab a couple different size tips. If you're like me and actually need an iron more often, then grab an adjustable station. I paid 90 bucks for my hakko ages ago and I use it often, I'm not sure I could justify almost 200 for a station if it was going to be used once or twice a year.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> If you are just doing the odd repair job a name brand 40 watt with a stand should do you fine. Grab a couple different size tips. If you're like me and actually need an iron more often, then grab an adjustable station. I paid 90 bucks for my hakko ages ago and I use it often, I'm not sure I could justify almost 200 for a station if it was going to be used once or twice a year.


nothing wrong with having nice stuff. I bought a 35$ Canadian Tire unit and used it sparingly, bought 150$ unit and only use it slightly more but it's easier and works better


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Had this for a couple of decades...On my second or third element...can't remember. Been in constant use the entire time.


----------



## ricky_b (Feb 15, 2016)

5 or 6 years ago I picked the soldering station that Canadian Tire sells (it's available at other places, just rebranded) for $20 on sale. Switchable Hi-Low wattage. Other than replacing tips it's been fantastic. Not something I use on a daily basis but I've built and repaired amps, built various gadgets, wired numerous guitars and fixed appliances with it. Probably won't replace it unless it dies.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

jb welder said:


> I'm still using my Weller WTCPL


Ha! Me too!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

That sponge holder is made with some impressive design elements and serious heavy metal!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

greco said:


> Reported post #32.


Well that backfired. Now you are Post #32


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> Well that backfired. Now you are Post #32


I think the original post #32 was deleted (after I had reported it) and my post shifted into/took that position.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

What was the offending post?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

cboutilier said:


> Well that backfired. Now you are Post #32


Greco is self monitoring. 



greco said:


> I think the original post #32 was deleted (after I had reported it) and my post shifted into/took that position.


Usually the “offending post” holds its spot, but the content gets erased and all we see are some —-‘s 
Haven’t seen one completely disappear and everything after it is bumped up a notch.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> View attachment 352961
> 
> Had this for a couple of decades...On my second or third element...can't remember. Been in constant use the entire time.


.

I have this one too, but my sponge is long gone. I have no complaints. Any deficiencies in my soldering lie in the user, not the tools.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> Usually the “offending post” holds its spot, but the content gets erased and all we see are some —-‘s
> Haven’t seen one completely disappear and everything after it is bumped up a notch.


That was totally a guess on my part as I could think of no other reason for it to occur.

Maybe @davetcan can comment on this? Thanks.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> That was totally a guess on my part as I could think of no other reason for it to occur.
> 
> Maybe @davetcan can comment on this? Thanks.


Spam clean, everything goes, including the spammer.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Imagine how much cleaner this place would look if we just used the report button instead of declaring our hall monitoring duties, creating mass confusion and a tangent conversation . .It be like nothing ever happened at all ....


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I got a Hakko 936 clone on line a few years ago for about $30. I’m pretty sure it is the same unit Hakko sold without the name brand. It’s like this one...


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

player99 said:


> I have a Weller Pyropen


They're great. I have a Pyropen Jr. I find the bigger one a bit awkward but it does hold more fuel. Agree that it is very helpful sometimes to be cordless.
I use it mostly when I need high heat, like for pot casings or chassis connnections.

One thing I neglected to mention is that with guitar wiring you need to solder to the pot casings a fair bit and that is where the extra heat of an adjustable unit is very helpful. Modern pots can't take a lot of heat so you want to get on and off the casings quick.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

jb welder said:


> They're great. I have a Pyropen Jr. I find the bigger one a bit awkward but it does hold more fuel. Agree that it is very helpful sometimes to be cordless.
> I use it mostly when I need high heat, like for pot casings or chassis connnections.
> 
> One thing I neglected to mention is that with guitar wiring you need to solder to the pot casings a fair bit and that is where the extra heat of an adjustable unit is very helpful. Modern pots can't take a lot of heat so you want to get on and off the casings quick.


My buddy uses the big old black one from the '70's for the top of pots.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I bought this many years ago at a local hobby shop, it's never let me down.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

player99 said:


> My buddy uses the big old black one from the '70's for the top of pots.


Back when I didn't know anything, I used this. lol


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I also have one of these little ladies. 175 watts of Weller goodness. 😎 








The pencil of my FX888 is just there for scale


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

I'd like to try one of those portable ones like a VS100, but I'm a cheap-arse and will stick with the 3 irons I already have however old they are.
I like the small tip selection and variable temps, sleep standby etc, and quick heat time. These appear to be quite nice 
with possible exception of the power supply and cord types.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

I used this recently to do the controls on a Tele build. 25w for $13 on Amazon. It`s amazing how much heat you don`t need if you take the time to keep the tip clean and tinned, and pre-tin the wire.
I love good tools and gadgets, but this thing worked great for what it cost me. 

For anyone of a budget this might work for you.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jim Wellington said:


> I used this recently to do the controls on a Tele build. 25w for $13 on Amazon. It`s amazing how much heat you don`t need if you take the time to keep the tip clean and tinned, and pre-tin the wire.
> I love good tools and gadgets, but this thing worked great for what it cost me.
> 
> For anyone of a budget this might work for you.


WOW! I'm surprised that 25 watts of power would develop enough heat to solder to the backs of pots. Impressive!


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

greco said:


> WOW! I'm surprised that 25 watts of power would develop enough heat to solder to the backs of pots. Impressive!


I know..?

After reading some build threads I was doubtful it would do the job but decided to give it a try anyways.

I never had to heat the pot surfaces for much more than 5 seconds...But I did make sure that the iron was sitting in it`s stand, clean, tinned and at full heat before I attacked the pots. I cleaned and re-tinned and allowed the iron to reach full heat between each ground/pot connection.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jim Wellington said:


> I never had to heat the pot surfaces for much more than 5 seconds...But I did make sure that the iron was sitting in it`s stand, clean, tinned and at full heat before I attacked the pots. I cleaned and re-tinned and allowed the iron to reach full heat between each ground/pot connection.


This is exactly how I approach all of my soldering.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I grabbed the Hakko FX888D and it's great. Heats up fast, and the wire/cable has a lot of flexibility so not always in the way. 

Downside is, you might get a fake


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

player99 said:


> My buddy uses the big old black one from the '70's for the top of pots.



Don't use that close to guitar pickups. Danger; magnetic field.
I have one ( 4 soldering iron in my tools box ) This one in not for amps or guitar jobs

$10 on Facebook ( west of Belleville ) , need a tip 





__





 Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

player99 said:


> My buddy uses the big old black one from the '70's for the top of pots.


My grandfather had a similar one that I used to borrow. When it was time to get my own, I grabbed (basically) the same one. What did I know?? Trouble is, I HATED that thing!!! The trigger, the clumsiness of it... Although, you bring up a great point, it probably _would _be good for the back of pots. I wonder what ever happened to it. I probably just walked away from it in the divorce. Like my hundreds, and hundreds of cassette tapes!


----------



## TheGASisReal (Mar 2, 2020)

I've had a couple of cheap ones and they were utter garbage. I spent ~80$ and could not be happier:



Amazon.ca


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

have2 good wellers , and 3 cheap 45-100W irons for use in the field.
keep 'em clean , tinned and ready to go and none have let me down
and use ROSIN solder .



Latole said:


> $10 on Facebook ( west of Belleville ) , need a tip


simple fix ... 5 inches of #12 solid gauge wire tip works wonders in a pinch.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

oldjoat said:


> have2 good wellers , and 3 cheap 45-100W irons for use in the field.
> keep 'em clean , tinned and ready to go and none have let me down
> and use ROSIN solder .
> 
> ...


You may be right, but tips are so cheap and easy available


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

SWLABR said:


> My grandfather had a similar one that I used to borrow. When it was time to get my own, I grabbed (basically) the same one. What did I know?? Trouble is, I HATED that thing!!! The trigger, the clumsiness of it... Although, you bring up a great point, it probably _would _be good for the back of pots. I wonder what ever happened to it. I probably just walked away from it in the divorce. Like my hundreds, and hundreds of cassette tapes!


I have this iron , a '70 Weller gun made in USA or Canada ? It work very well.
I don't use it for guitars or amps job, Only for rough jobs on the road


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Latole said:


> I have this iron , a '70 Weller gun made in USA or Canada ? It work very well.
> I don't use it for guitars or amps job, Only for rough jobs on the road


I'm sure it's a good product, but in the right hands. Mine were not! And, as you said, not for guitar work. Which is the only thing I needed it for.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Latole said:


> You may be right, but tips are so cheap and easy available


"IN A PINCH" were the important conditions ... 

they were also great for degaussing old TV screens too.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I have some irons from PA that I have had good results with. The 60W works well with a dimmer...raw heat is too hot for 60/40 but good with silver and high-temp mil-solders...on for $9.23 right now:



https://www.princessauto.com/en/60w-soldering-iron/product/PA0008651630



I also have their station model that I purchased on sale for $70 and I 've had no issues with it:



https://www.princessauto.com/en/soldering-iron-station-with-temperature-control/product/PA0008871444



As with most companies, their tips are rather proprietary but if you are handy that will not be an issue...nothing beats custom-made.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Paul Running said:


> As with most companies, their tips are rather proprietary but if you are handy that will not be an issue...nothing beats custom-made.


Do you make your own tips for your iron by modding tips that you can find easily?
That has been one of the reasons that I have avoided considering anything but a Weller station as their tips are easy to get locally.
My ancient Weller seems to be doing fine but I would like to be prepared if it quits.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I have made various tips from copper stock. It's easy with the threaded types...they are typical threads that your average tap and die set will cover. For my early model 150W Weller (for chassis tasks), I have used re-purposed Lightning rod. Brass will work too...just has a lower heat-transfer rate. Small-dia. copper piping works for those modern, low-cost Chinese types. I learnt on bare copper tips...once your familiar with dressing a tip...it's no sweat.


----------

